# *MUST READ* Propane Prices to Rise to Unbearable Levels



## Sonnyjim (Sep 17, 2009)

This is an outrage!!! I may have to sell my propane barbeque while it's still in good working order and get a charcoal. Right now I pay about $18 to refill my tanks and they're saying it could go up to $63?

I understand safety regulations that have been put in place because of an explosion that occured in Toronto a while back and they don't want something like this to happen again, but there have to be other ways to do it other than by making every citizen empty their pockets.

New rules ignite propane retailers - Simcoe Reformer - Ontario, CA


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

It seems that big government honestly believes that they can engineer all their problems away...push enough paper and the problem will never happen again. Unfortunately, the mom and pop stores and businesses in the world can never pay for the expertise to draw up most of that paperwork, so they just shut down. Kind of a ripple effect, slowly crippling the little people.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I had decided to get a propane heater, start stocking propane in the 'on sale' for $8 gas cans from TSC...and look for a heater at the pawn shop as suggested..

So, last night I found a little tent heater on one of the army surplus sites..uses coal and wood..husband is a logger; that's solved!!!:2thumb:

to use in my 2 car garage in an emergency and let the pipe go out the window...I can even cook on it...

Yep---good decision.

Uhhh, scratch that ...not propane...but kerosene..duh..a senior moment...


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I am versatile using as many different types of fuel and energy sources as possible. Propane is just one. My MSR XGK 2 stove burns seven different types of fuel, now if I could only find it.:scratch Heating can be done with electric, wood, coal, propane or gas. Electric is AC DC with the grid, gennerator and solar. I would like to get a wind gennerator next.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Price here jumped a 1.16 a gallon the other day. Gettin ridiculious that be fer sure. The lucky folks have it already contracted, but don't know what it will do fer next year.

We keep our options open so we ain't stuck with just one fuel, but allota folks ain't got that option, yet.


----------



## Herbalpagan (Dec 8, 2008)

President Obama: "under my energy plan, energy cost would nessearily rise (triple)"
Can't say he didn't warn us.


----------



## Sonnyjim (Sep 17, 2009)

Herbalpagan said:


> President Obama: "under my energy plan, energy cost would nessearily rise (triple)"
> Can't say he didn't warn us.


President Obama may have told you guys, but our Premier of Ontario certainly didn't warn us!!! I'll have a few choice words to say to him if I see him, trust me.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Sonnyjim said:


> This is an outrage!!! I may have to sell my propane barbeque while it's still in good working order and get a charcoal. Right now I pay about $18 to refill my tanks and they're saying it could go up to $63?
> 
> I understand safety regulations that have been put in place because of an explosion that occured in Toronto a while back and they don't want something like this to happen again, but there have to be other ways to do it other than by making every citizen empty their pockets.
> 
> New rules ignite propane retailers - Simcoe Reformer - Ontario, CA


We did away with our propane grill as well. We now make our own charcoal and use a chimeny to start the coals. We are also playing with a few wood fired designs for home canning operations.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I've been picking up salvage material for a med sized rocket stove. There are a lot of plans out there for all different sizes. I'd like to build it with a 10-12" outer pipe and a 5-6" inner pipe. It should be big enough to replace a burner on our kitchen gas stove. I'd like to boil a pot or rice, beans, pasta etc. I picked up a discarded 36" length of 10" double wall SS chimney pipe. I had to use some of it for a liner in our wvo fired boiler, but I have enough left for 2 rocket stoves. I just need something for the inner pipe. I saved the insulation to reuse in the rocket stove. If I run out I'll use ash instead of spend money for the perilite that most people use. 

How are you making charcoal? I read a little about it, but I never had much interest. I figured I could just a wood stove or build a 5-10 gallon sized "hobo" wood stove for cooking/hot water if needed. I think the rocket stove is really the way to go. They are known to be very efficient and run on twigs, pallets, packing strips or any other scraps. Charcoal might not be worth the extra work, unless you can use the heat from making the charcoal.


----------



## carolexan (Dec 28, 2010)

The price of propane here is 2.30 per gallon. Thats less than last years prices. Thank goodness we how wood heaters and a wonderfull pot belly one.


----------



## ajsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

Propane is $2.36 here, about .15 cents more than last year. Five cents of that price increase has been in the last six weeks.


----------



## dahur (Dec 18, 2009)

I just bought 200 gallons propane @$2.65. Last year at this time it was $2.30

This 200 gallons should last me at least 2 to 2 1/2 years.

By then I hope to have a Air Source heat Pump for my heating/cooling.

Southern New Mexico


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

dahur said:


> I just bought 200 gallons propane @$2.65. Last year at this time it was $2.30
> 
> This 200 gallons should last me at least 2 to 2 1/2 years.
> 
> ...


We just filled our tank, Jan 7th, @ 2.19 a gallon.


----------



## GoldenBoys (Oct 8, 2010)

I was able to contract my propane for $1.80 this year. Last year I paid $2.35.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

GoldenBoys: How did you get such a low price? I'm not familliar with contracting like that. Do you sign that you'll buy so much by a certain date at that price? I don't use propane other than in my grill so I won't be looking to contract it or anything-I'm just curious. When I bought heating oil a thousand gallons at a time I always got a small discount for buying so much.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

For you grillers, look at the CharGrill Duo. It's basically 2 side by side drums, one propane, one charcoal. Optional side firebox to turn it into a smoker too.

Char Griller - Grills and Smokers

I got one about a year ago with the side fire box. It's worked quite well on either fuel. Propane side gets really hot really fast and on the charcoal side you can do a nice low and slow fire.


----------



## GoldenBoys (Oct 8, 2010)

Jason said:


> GoldenBoys: How did you get such a low price? I'm not familliar with contracting like that. Do you sign that you'll buy so much by a certain date at that price? I don't use propane other than in my grill so I won't be looking to contract it or anything-I'm just curious. When I bought heating oil a thousand gallons at a time I always got a small discount for buying so much.


I had to sign a contract saying that I would buy 1000 gallons in a year time frame, which is no problem for me. I'd like to put in a wood stove, but I don't have a source of wood where I live.


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

Maybe its this way for everyone but, where I live if you heat and cook with propane its about $2 less per gallon than if you only cook with it. 

Of course only my cook stove is propane. I get one delivery a year, last time it was $4 a gallon. 
Take it easy,
Moose


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I have not used the gas on my grill in a few years now. I bought it for the gas sidecar to use when the electric goes out. I converted half of the grill to wood. I just cut a piece of sheet metal to fit and punched some holes in it, then placed it onto the lower grill, where the lava rocks would be. I use branches from pencil sized up to maybe 2” diameter and cut them into 6” to 8” pieces. Build a small fire and depending on what I’m cooking usually get away without re-feeding it. I keep a cardboard box in the shed full of fuel for the grill, small on one side, medium size in the middle and larger pieces on the other side. I grab a small handful of each, build a fire, cook and done! I refill the box with any branches that fall or brush I clear in the yard. Remember, a certain people build a small fire and stay close. The other folks build a huge fire and stand far away. The less wood I use the less I have to cut to do the same job.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Woody said:


> I have not used the gas on my grill in a few years now. I bought it for the gas sidecar to use when the electric goes out. I converted half of the grill to wood. I just cut a piece of sheet metal to fit and punched some holes in it, then placed it onto the lower grill, where the lava rocks would be. I use branches from pencil sized up to maybe 2" diameter and cut them into 6" to 8" pieces. Build a small fire and depending on what I'm cooking usually get away without re-feeding it. I keep a cardboard box in the shed full of fuel for the grill, small on one side, medium size in the middle and larger pieces on the other side. I grab a small handful of each, build a fire, cook and done! I refill the box with any branches that fall or brush I clear in the yard. Remember, a certain people build a small fire and stay close. The other folks build a huge fire and stand far away. The less wood I use the less I have to cut to do the same job.


I don't know if this helps, but I bought a small 6" X 5" 'fire logg' and cut in small pieces...got 20 pieces of about 1" X 1 3/4" when finished..put in ziplocks and I burned one piece and it burned for almost 25 minutes..about 3 inches high..
Now, I got them for my car in case I get stuck in freezing weather,,(my nightmare of dying by freezing) but after 10 minutes they smoke, so I'm back to alcohol-drenched cotton balls.

Sometimes a small firestarter is all one needs!!:dunno:


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*During WWII*

My father was a "Combat Engineer" in the U S Army and fought in France , Belgium and Germany. They survived in tents and fox holes during the battle of the Bulge. The snow was deep and the temperature was extremely low.
They fashioned gasoline heaters , ( also used to cook rations and melt snow for water) by punching holes in a #10 can with the tip of a bayonet around the circumference, about an inch from the rim .

About a ½ half inch to an inch of gasoline was poured in the bottom of the can .

A GI mess kit skillet was then placed on top of the open can.

A match was used to light the escaping fumes around the top of the can.

A ring of flames should burn from the fumes escaping from the punched holes around the top of the can.

CAUTION ! This was a survival invention by GI's cut off behind enemy lines. It is not UL approved. If you are going to attempt this, do so outside in a open area and take care to keep the gas can well away from the #10 can.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

BillM said:


> My father was a "Combat Engineer" in the U S Army and fought in France , Belgium and Germany. They survived in tents and fox holes during the battle of the Bulge. The snow was deep and the temperature was extremely low.
> They fashioned gasoline heaters , ( also used to cook rations and melt snow for water) by punching holes in a #10 can with the tip of a bayonet around the circumference, about an inch from the rim .
> 
> About a ½ half inch to an inch of gasoline was poured in the bottom of the can .
> ...


BillM...I wondered if the Coleman fuel I have would burn clean for my car to save you if you're freezing..I bought a space blanket at the Army store but still have a fear of freezing in my car after seeing a couple lose their toes caught in snow on a deserted road in a deserted area.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

JayJay... do you have any of those chemical warming packets? It isn't going to heat your car but one in each boot should help your toes. A few more for your gloves and maybe another 4 for backup if your stuck a long time?


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm very sure that "white gas" and coleman fuel are the same as unleaded gasoline, just like kerosine, home heating oil and diesel fuel are just about the same.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

CulexPipiens said:


> JayJay... do you have any of those chemical warming packets? It isn't going to heat your car but one in each boot should help your toes. A few more for your gloves and maybe another 4 for backup if your stuck a long time?


There is the army site I ordered the tent stove from--it has gloves/socks/shoes for -20...guaranteed..with those and my space blanket, I should be okay.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

take a #10 tin can (coffee can) a roll of toilet paper and a bottle of rubbing alcohol and keep them in the car/truck emergency pack. remember to take the cardboard center out of the toilet paper. when needed, place the entire roll of tp in the can and dump in the bottle of alcohol...light...stay warm for about 8 hours without worry of soot or buildup of harmful chemicals. old trick that works


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

rabidcoyote666 said:


> take a #10 tin can (coffee can) a roll of toilet paper and a bottle of rubbing alcohol and keep them in the car/truck emergency pack. remember to take the cardboard center out of the toilet paper. when needed, place the entire roll of tp in the can and dump in the bottle of alcohol...light...stay warm for about 8 hours without worry of soot or buildup of harmful chemicals. old trick that works


I've read this before---and it really scares me because I can get one heck of a fire going in my den with just 12 alcohol soaked cotton swabs..the flame is about 3 inches high and burns for 15 minutes...I can imagine what a bottle of alcohol and tissue will do???:gaah:

And when the fire died down and the alcohol was gone, the cotton did smoke and I took it outside...Now, if I'm freezing:gaah:, this may not be an issue...but I do have soaked cotton swabs, strike anywhere matches, 5 candles with holder, firestarter squares (for outside if dry wood available), and a space blanket in my little 2 gallon bucket--so, I'm ready.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

it works basicly like a sterno stove does. ive never had any huge fires when i showed friends how it works. on the propane side, we can still git our 100# filled for $33 apiece.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

JayJay said:


> BillM...I wondered if the Coleman fuel I have would burn clean for my car to save you if you're freezing..I bought a space blanket at the Army store but still have a fear of freezing in my car after seeing a couple lose their toes caught in snow on a deserted road in a deserted area.


I bought a pair of G I issue Micky Mouse boots at the Army Surplus store to Goose hunt in. If you are worried about cold feet, I would get a pair and stick em in the trunk.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*When to buy Propane*

Propane prices are sky high now in the coldest months of winter.

The best time to buy propane is in June. I bought propane in June of last year for $2.09 per gallon.

I use around 600 gallons per year.

I insisted on having a 1000 gallon tank so I could buy all my years propane at one time at it's cheapest price.

If you have a 500 gallon tank and have to have it refilled half way through the winter, you can pay up to .75 cents more per gallon.

Next summer , have them set an additional 500 gallon tank and hook it up in parrell with your existing 500 gallon tank.

You can fill then both and leave one turned off at the tank.

This will give you 400 gallons in reserve to open up when you run out.

It will also garentee you have one tank not hooked to the lines feeding your house in case you have a leak or your line is ruptured by a disaster situation.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

BillM said:


> I bought a pair of G I issue Micky Mouse boots at the Army Surplus store to Goose hunt in. If you are worried about cold feet, I would get a pair and stick em in the trunk.


Hi, neighbor..I checked out the army site where I purchased the milirary tent stove..I also checked out those Mickey MOuse boots and some guaranteed
-20 degrees gloves..just waiting to see how long it takes the wood/coal heater to get here..

Thanks, neighbor!!!

My neighbors are gonna love me when they see smoke coming from my garage window...(snark):2thumb:

stick em in the trunk?? stick em in the trunk??? I'll wear those babes---I tell husband I don't worry about starving--I worry about freezing...I am one cold natured girl...missed church two Sundays straight because of cold...congregation thought I'd died!!!


----------



## dahur (Dec 18, 2009)

BillM said:


> Propane prices are sky high now in the coldest months of winter.
> 
> The best time to buy propane is in June. I bought propane in June of last year for $2.09 per gallon.
> 
> ...


Here in New Mexico, it costs me $60 a year to rent their tank. Are you charged yearly tank rentals in Kentucky?


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Tank Rentals*



dahur said:


> Here in New Mexico, it costs me $60 a year to rent their tank. Are you charged yearly tank rentals in Kentucky?


Yes they charge for tank rentals but when I switched providers , I did so under a condition that I would not have to pay a tank rental fee and that I would be obligated to fill my thousand gallon tank anually. I fill it in June, that is when propane is the cheapest. Dicker with your supplier and see what they will agree to in exchange for your business.


----------



## dahur (Dec 18, 2009)

BillM said:


> Yes they charge for tank rentals but when I switched providers , I did so under a condition that I would not have to pay a tank rental fee and that I would be obligated to fill my thousand gallon tank anually. I fill it in June, that is when propane is the cheapest. Dicker with your supplier and see what they will agree to in exchange for your business.


I am quite sure they would tell me to go wherever I want.
Here in southern New Mexico, I can't even tell there's a recession going on in the rest of the country. New subs are going in, houses are selling, and have held their prices. Of course being next to Holloman Air Force base is a factor. The German Air Force is on permanent rotation here, ( our clear skies). We just found out now the South Korean Air Force is coming here to set up also. There's all kinds of new construction going on everywhere here.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

We have stocked 20 10# bags of charcoal. DH made a huge grill out of a old oil tank and it will use wood or charcoal. It is big enough to cook 15 slabs of ribs at a time. We use it for family gatherings and church cookouts. We have a propane single burner fish fryer and a double burner cook area. We also have a propane fish fryer that will cook 30# of fish at a time. Our stove in the house is propane. We fill our 150 gal tank every summer when the prices are down, this will last us till the next year, but I would love to have a few more small portable tanks just in case.


----------

